# TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24)



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*MFI Spacedout!*

I left my wives Phaeton at the airport for two weeks while we vacationed in lovely Hawaii. When I started it back up in our lovely 18 degree weather, everything was fine, with the exception of the MFI. It was all multi- colored and pixely, for lack of a better word. I turned the car on and off with the same results. Should I pull a fuse and try to reset it? Or just give up and call the dealer Monday?
Thanks
Glen


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (WISVW)*

Hi Glen:
There is a way of doing a 'reset' on that display, give it a try, it might solve your problem and avoid you needing to make a trip to the dealer. Here are the instructions:
1) Turn off the ignition, remove the key from the key-hole.
2) Open the big fuse box cover directly below the steering wheel. (See owner manual 3.2 - the last booklet in the folder - page 74 for instructions how to open the cover of the fusebox).
3) Remove fuses *23* and *27*.
4) Wait 30 seconds.
5) Re-install the two fuses. They are the same size, so no worries about mixing them up.
6) Close the fuse box cover.
7) Say a prayer or invocation appropriate to your religious beliefs.
8) Turn the ignition switch back on, see if the display works OK now.
If the display works OK after doing this, next time you are at your VW dealer, tell you he owes you 15 minutes of pay for performing a service function under warranty.







If this does not fix the problem, then the instrument cluster needs to be replaced. But my guess is that this will fix your problem.
Volkswagen of America technical bulletin C-90-04-01 dated July 16, 2004 explains this process in detail.
Let us know how it goes...
Michael
*With the ignition off, pull these two fuses, then wait 30 seconds and re-install them.*










_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:18 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

By the way, just for future reference, the proper name of that 5 inch colour display between the speedometer and the tachometer is "Display Unit in Instrument Cluster", or *Y24*. It is part of the infotainment system CAN (Controller Area Network) bus.
If it does go back to operating normally after you reset it by pulling the two fuses and waiting 30 seconds, be sure to mention to your Phaeton technician that you did the fuse trick to fix it, next time you take your Phaeton in for service. Your Phaeton will store a fault code indicating that there was a problem, and if the Phaeton tech does not know that you have already solved the problem, then he or she might spend some time trying to find a non-existent fault.
If it makes you feel any better, I attended an initial training course 3 years ago for a corporate jet that sells for $44 million dollars - and they taught us a similar trick for resetting the FMS (flight management system) display on the jet. If the jet was parked outside for several days and there was blowing dust or blowing snow, a static charge would build up on the fuselage, then when someone touched the aircraft they would ground it off suddenly. This occasionally upset the more sensitive electronic equipment. Might be that the Phaeton does the same thing, especially if you had any blowing snow during the time you were away.
Michael


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

This happened to mine about two weeks ago. The whole unit had to be replaced, but it wasn't a big deal since at all since it only took them a day or two to order the part and replace it.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

Of course it worked, was ther ever a doubt with the advice from this forum? It took me all of 5 minutes.
Side note pretty amazing how that panel drops out of place to reveal the fuse board! Is this a cool car or what? I can't wait to show that to friends!
Thanks everyone,
Glen


----------



## samphoebe (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

I just used this fuse fix after my Phaeton had this same problem and it worked beautifully. Thanks, Michael for the help and the work on this board. 
Karen


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

On July 8, 2005, VW published a technical bulletin (TB) number 90-05-04 discussing distortion of the image in the Y24 display between the speedometer and the odometer. This supplements (but does not replace) technical bulletin C-90-04-01 dated July 16, 2004, discussed above in this thread.
Our experience as Phaeton owners has been that this is a very rare problem, and so far, we have had a 100% success rate curing it by just removing the two fuses mentioned in the post higher up in this thread. No-one has ever reported the problem returning again.
They don't really provide much information at all in the new TB - basically, it just says that the technician should hook the VAS 5052 scan tool up to the Phaeton, then call the technician support phone number. If you do have a problem with this display on your Phaeton, and you can't clear it yourself by pulling the two fuses mentioned above, it might be helpful if you mentioned the reference number of this TB, 90-05-04, when you take your Phaeton in for service. This will help your dealership service staff locate the TB quickly. Please keep in mind that as with other TB's that we publish here on the forum, it is generally not 'good ettiquite' to actually print out the TB and take it with you, because that can sometimes be interpreted the wrong way if you don't know the staff at your dealership well. Best if you just mention the TB number, and let the staff look it up themselves.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

Just for the record, so that we have complete information here on this thread in case anyone needs it in the future, here is the first of two technical bulletins (TB) that were issued by VW of America addressing this problem. This TB - 90-05-04 dated July 8, 2005 - simply says what was posted above, if you have this display problem, remove and replace the two fuses.

Michael

*NB:* This (now obsolete) TB describes the *temporary fix* to solve the problem - a simple fix that even the owner can carry out in 5 minutes. The permanent fix is described in the TB attached to the next post below this one!


_*A late postscript, added in 2010:* Just for the historical record only, I have re-embedded this original_ _TB 90-05-04, but be aware that it has been superseded by 90-06-02 (attached below), and also be aware that under the newer ElsaWeb document filing system introduced between the issue of the original and updated TB, the newer version of this TB can also be found using the reference number "Technical Solution _2010402".


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

Here is the second of the two TBs that address this problem. The key difference between this TB and the first TB is that the first TB provides a 'quick fix' (removing and replacing fuses) that solves the problem right away, and the second TB provides a 'permanent fix' (VW of America will download modified software into the Phaeton, and this will prevent the problem from ever happening again). The modified software does not provide any additional functionality or features, it just solves problems.

Michael

*NB:* This is the TB that describes the *permanent fix* for the problem of distortion in the instrument cluster. Although it was issued after the above TB (the one that explains the temporary fix), you can still carry out the temporary fix by removing and re-seating the two fuses, to clear the problem until you get the software update described in the TB below installed.


----------



## mkerr (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: dash screen problems (reneestreg)*

I had it. Doing the software update in the FAQ fixes it; just be sure you print out the TSB and hand it to the writer, otherwise they might stutter around with it for 3-4 days and htink about replacing the display.
If it's really bugging you, you can also pull the fuses to 'reset' the computer -- also discussed in the FAQ. (i didn't try this).


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: dash screen problems (mkerr)*

Worked perfect thnks for the tip!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: dash screen problems (reneestreg)*

Good to hear that. Did you just pull the fuses to carry out the quick fix, or did you have the software in the instrument cluster updated?
The few people who have reported this problem in the past (about 3 over the past year) have not reported that it has recurred. Some other forum members have had the software flash done.
Michael


----------



## JMMcMullin (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: dash screen problems (PanEuropean)*

For a data point, just took my car in as the screen became washed out and fuzzy. Richardson VW ordered the replacement unit mentioned earlier in this post after the TB steps did not resolve.


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: dash screen problems (PanEuropean)*

I just did the fuse fix for now. Next time I have the car in for service I will have them do the software fix. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: dash screen problems (reneestreg)*

Here is a picture of what the screen looks like when it becomes pixelated... I just had this happen last night.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: dash screen problems (copernicus0001)*

I spoke to our guest from Auburn Hills at the Chicago GTG about the software update that permanently resolves that screen problem. There is an interesting story behind the software update.
The instrument cluster is very expensive - over $1,000 per unit. VW of America released a software update for the instrument cluster in the Touaregs a while back - this was sent out to the dealerships in the form of a CD that is loaded into the VAS diagnostic scan tool, then uploaded to the vehicle. Technicians at some of the dealerships did not read the instructions for implementing the software update before they jumped in, and as a result, a few clusters were destroyed.
For this reason, VW decided that with the Phaeton, the software update would be installed via telematics directly from Auburn Hills. The methodology works like this:
*1)* The owner takes their Phaeton to the VW dealer, and explains that they are having a problem with the 'snowy screen' on the Y24, as Douglas illustrated above. It is also helpful to advise the service department staff that there is a technical bulletin (TB) out on the subject. The TB - number C-90-04-01 - is attached to one of the posts above as a downloadable PDF file.
*2)* The Phaeton technician then brings the Phaeton inside, hooks up a battery maintainer to it, turns off the DRL's (via coding) and turns off the climate control system fan (via the big round knob on the J523). Both of these actions are to keep the electrical load down, because the ignition needs to be left on for the entire duration of the update. Then, he or she hooks up the diagnostic scan tool (the VAS 5051b or 5052) to the internet, and the experts in Auburn Hills then send the software updates down to the car.
*3)* It takes several hours to transfer all the data to the car. This is because in some cases, two or more software updates need to be applied sequentially. For example, if the existing instrument cluster has software 0411 in the J285 Instrument Cluster, it is not possible to jump directly to software version 0517. One of the following 'intermediate' versions needs to be installed first: 0414, 0418, or 0423 - I am not sure exactly which one.
Eventually, all the software flashes are completed, and the car can be returned to service. If you are planning to have this done on your Phaeton, best to bring it in first thing in the morning, and plan to leave it at the dealership all day. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: dash screen problems (Kcmover)*

Here is a bit more information about the status of software in the instrument clusters.
When you look at a diagnostic scan of a Phaeton, the manufacturing plant number, software generation number, and the software version number are all shown on the diagnostic scan - see the text in red, below:
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 3D0 920 881 K
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0312
 Coding: 0005121
Shop #: WSC 93004
RB4 refers to the manufacturing plant, in this case, Robert Bosch plant 4.
The software version number contains two pieces of information. The first two characters show the generation number, in this case, generation 03. The second two numbers show the version number, in this case, version 12.
Instrument clusters cannot have their software generation updated, but they can have their software version updated. The most recent software version is 21. This will be found in either new production Phaetons, or in older Phaetons that have had the software version updated by telediagnosis to resolve the 'distorted screen' problem discussed above.
There is no visible difference (to the driver) between software generations or software versions - or between production plant numbers. Thus, the driver of an early production Phaeton such as mine (shown above) with 0312 sees exactly the same information on the display as the driver of a 2006 Phaeton with 0521.
The part number of the instrument cluster will vary depending on the engine fitted to the car, and the measurement units (metric or imperial) that are painted on the dials. I think there are about 20 different instrument cluster part numbers for Phaetons, depending on which of the 5 possible engines are fitted, and whether the measurement units are metric (Europe and Canada), Imperial (America) or mixed (United Kingdom).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: dash screen problems (PanEuropean)*

The flash update for the instrument cluster was completed on my Phaeton last week. It was a very simple thing to do - the Phaeton tech hooked up the VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool to the car, then plugged the scan tool into an internet outlet in the shop, and phoned the VW Techline. The staff at VW Headquarters in Auburn Hills then took over, and did the flash as if they were there at my dealership.
It took about 25 minutes to complete. So, if there are any techs out there who have not done one of these 'telematics updates' before, have no fear - just hook up a battery maintainer, plug the vehicle in, and call Techline on the phone. Nothing to it.
Michael
*Getting the scan tool ready and hooked up*
The bottom side of a fleece jacket protects the paint.








*The flash update via telematics in progress*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: dash screen problems (PanEuropean)*

I want to clarify and re-state something I mentioned above, just in case anyone missed it when they read through this thread:
Instrument clusters have two forms of software identification: *Generations *and *Versions*. The first digit of the three digit software number identifies the generation, for example, software version 312 (shown on the screen of the VAS 5052 above) is generation 3. The last two digits of the software number identify the version. In the same example above, the software version is 12. Hence, the combined number 312.
You can't update a generation, it is fixed, frozen, burned in. However, you don't need to worry about this, because there is no benefit from updating a generation. The Phaeton instrument clusters can be either generation 3, 4, or 5. There is no visible or functional difference to the driver between versions 3, 4, or 5. I think these generation numbers just refer to hardware (electronics) inside the thing, but this is just a guess.
You *can *update a version. The current version number is the same across all generations, for example, as of this date, the most up to date software version is 21. So, you could have either 321, 421, or 521 installed in your Phaeton, and you would be fully up to date.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: dash screen problems (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related post - Central Information Display (Y24, or MFI) in Instrument Cluster Distortion.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: dash screen problems (PanEuropean)*

For what it is worth - VW in the Rest of the World (ROW) markets has now decided that instrument clusters with early versions of software (e.g. below version 21) should now be flash-updated with the latest software version when the vehicle next comes in for regular service. The attached PDF file describes the process to be carried out in European markets.
The method of carrying out this process that is described in the attached document does not apply to the NAR market. Please refer to the NAR TB attached further up in this thread for the correct process to follow in NAR. The end result is the same everywhere in the world, it's just that the processes for getting the new software into the controller are slightly different in North America.
What frustrates me (and those of you who know me will recognize that I very rarely get frustrated) is that in Europe, VW has decided to carry out this update automatically when the car next comes in for service, so as to ensure that the Phaeton owner never encounters a problem - whereas in North America, the prevailing philosophy is 'wait till the owner encounters the problem and complains about it - then let's see if the technician or service advisor remembers that we published a TB about how to fix this'.








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: dash screen problems (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related posts, worth reading -

Odometer rolled back! (what happens when you don't read and follow directions)

Additional discussion about instrument cluster software and instrument cluster replacement considerations

Navigation System inaccurate, gets lost, does not show correct vehicle position

Michael


----------



## aupieddecochon (May 10, 2003)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
Just for the record, I wanted to let everyone (incl. VWofA) that I experienced the pixelated screen as a sudden surprise yesterday, during my second drive of the day.
I had been touching the outside of the vehicle body extensively with my hand, caressing some newly discovered scratches and wondering how a big set of scruff marks suddenly appeared on the lower left rear side plastic bumper... a dealer hide that washed off with the first wash?.... (in this post Michael suggests that similar to an aircraft, touching the body can cause a short to the electrical system)
Anyway, Michael's fuse pull and replug solution worked perfectly. It was interesting to observe the electrical sparks as the fuse were reinsterted.
I'll start making a list of items for warranty attention - this software update being one of them.
Brian - Day 23 of the 2004 W12


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (aupieddecochon)*

Hi Brian:
Nice to catch up with you on the forum.
When you get the software flash done for the instrument cluster, you will find that it will solve a host of other minor nuisances. This particular software update was mandatory in all parts of the world except North America - I cannot figure out why VW did not make it mandatory here.
It's a simple process, but tell the technician (as gracefully as you can) that they absolutly, positivly must hook up a battery maintainer directly to the terminals of the left rear battery before they start in on getting this flash done. It's also prudent to turn the electrical loads off (seat heating, turn the HVAC fan off manually, etc.) before doing this update - that cuts down electrical loads.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

For the record, this software flash also solves the "GPS navigation system does not show correct vehicle position" problem, which is discussed in more detail here: Navigation System inaccurate, gets lost, does not show correct vehicle position.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

Below is a scan of a diagnostic printout from a VAS 5051 or 5052 diagnostic scan tool showing where the software version installed in an instrument cluster is identified.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

Below is a photo of a VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool, showing where the instrument cluster software version is displayed on the diagnostic scan tool when the controller is opened with the scan tool.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Spacedout! (PanEuropean)*

Hello All:
For those of you who think you may need this software update applied to your vehicle, here is a document published by VW of America that you can show to your service advisor to assist them to find the documentation that applies to this update.
Be aware that the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head update (to version 0223) *MUST NOT* be applied to cars that have the earlier hardware version of the Front Information Display and Control Head that has a hard-key labelled MANUAL on the right hand side. 
I cannot over-emphasize the importance and the significance of the above paragraph.  Please read this post for further elaboration: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) 90-05-05 "Clock Runs Too Slow".
The instrument cluster display distortion software update (to a version ending in '21') applies to all MY 2004 vehicles. There are no exceptions or prerequsites for applying this update.
Michael


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

The temporary fix worked for me. I noticed the red light in the ON Star came on. The next time I started it, it was back to green. Not that it matters. Not that it is necessarily related either.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

steveskinr said:


> Not that it is necessarily related either.


 It is related. You cleared the data communications path when you depowered the instrument cluster. You are correct about the "not that it matters" bit, though, because that OnStar device has been functionally obsolete for about two years now. It has gone the way of the 64 code transponder...  

Michael


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Michael, 

I notice the TBs for this fix only lists cars through 2004. My cars are 2005 yet one of them still had this problem. Do you think I ought to ask them to apply this TB? I wouldn't be concerned except that it is the car my wife drives. 

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Some early production 2005 cars are affected.

The most important update of all is the instrument cluster (controller 17) update to a number ending in 21 (for example, 0321, 0421, 0521).

In North America, the navigation controller (controller 37) only needs to be at 0168, there is no benefit in going to the next higher upgrade, although that is of benefit in Europe.

The front information display and control head (controller 07) is the least critical of all. It should be brought up to the appropriate level (0188 for North American displays without a PHONE button, 0223 for North American displays with a PHONE button, and 0253 (I think...) for European cars. But, the software updates for the front information display mostly solve really tiny problems, like three levels deep into the trip computer screen resetting to zero at 630 miles (the equivilent of 1,000 kilometers) and stuff like that.

Michael


----------



## 30mpg (Mar 30, 2008)

*Does the CD update all three controllers (17, 37 and 07)?*

My 2005 must is one of these early production 2005 cars. My J523 has v0220, and has the phone and info buttons. 

Michael -- do you know if the compact disc that is talked about on this and other threads updates all three controllers -- 17, 37 and 07 -- or does it only update 37 and 07? I see many references to it updating the 0220 to 0223 and 0149 to 0168 -- but I don't recall seeing anywhere that it updates the instrument cluster (controller 17). 

I have numerous symptoms including snow, slow clock and occasional problems with the nav unit. I've also had, three times, a very disturbing issue with the audio/DSP/amplifier that I am hoping will be addressed by this. 

Thank you kindly!! 

cheers, 
Albert 



PanEuropean said:


> Some early production 2005 cars are affected.
> 
> The most important update of all is the instrument cluster (controller 17) update to a number ending in 21 (for example, 0321, 0421, 0521).
> 
> ...


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Albert 

I will have more info for you soon. I took in my early 2005 for an update. The DVD didn't update the instrument controller. 

Steve


----------



## 30mpg (Mar 30, 2008)

Thx Steve! Looking forward to your reply! 

cheers, 
Albert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

30mpg said:


> Michael -- do you know if the compact disc that is talked about on this and other threads updates all three controllers -- 17, 37 and 07 -- or does it only update 37 and 07?


 Hi Albert:

The CD with the software flash will only update the navigation controller (the navigation CD reader, which is controller 37) and the front information display and control head (the very large display between the two front seats, which is controller 07).

The instrument cluster (controller 17) can only be updated by taking the car to a VW dealer and having the dealer hook up the car (via internet) to VW head office. The technicians at head office then flash-update the instrument cluster.

Michael


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Albert, 

Some news at last. I picked up the car today and had some more fun in the snow. 

Notes from the bill follow. 

"Technician contacted Techline. TSB 900504 is obsolete. VTA 691291, software currently 0414. Can go to 0421. Update software level." 

The technician told me it took two updates to get it all the way up to 21. 

Even though I had pixelation, Fidelity would not pay for this particular problem as it is fixed by a software update. It cost me $128. (They did pay $1885 for three other issues - alternator, Kessy module replacement and horns.) 

Alternator $410 + 176 
Horns $159 + 37 
Kessy $795 + 306 

I had already updated the software that I am able to update. 

Hope this helps a little bit. 

Steve


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

steveskinr said:


> The technician told me it took two updates to get it all the way up to 21...


 That is correct, first the software has to be flashed up to xx18, then it is flashed up to xx21.

Michael


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Steve, 
Do you have a copy of the info the tech used to update the software? 
The best solution for me is probably to take it to Mac and have him do it. 
Thanks!


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

John 

MacLane will do a good job for you, I have no doubt. No more info than I posted. 

You can borrow my CD for the other update if you like. 

Drop by and take both cars for a test drive and see if the Continental DWS or the Michelins do better than the Serenity. 

I will be home all next week. I can be reasonably confident we will have enough powdered global warming for you to play in. 

Steve


----------



## cnsandog (Mar 22, 2012)

*Lifesavers!*

Thank God for this forum and thread. My display went out and I called the dealer (in washington dc) and the tech said the display was fried and I would have to order another one from Germany! at a cost of $700 for the part plus labor. When I asked about a procedure like this - - "nope!! cant be done the unit is lost..."

I followed the procedure listed and it worked like a charm! Thank you much!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

See also this discussion, which indicates that as of late 2012, there are still Phaetons out there in North America that have not had important software updates carried out: 

Passenger window switch not working

The topic title is a bit misleading - it started out as a question about why a window switch was not working, and I don't think there is a correlation between window switches and software updates. But, once you get to post #8 in that discussion, you will start to see many of the same issues that have been discussed in this thread (way back in 2006) being discovered all over again.

Michael


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

To add a small amount of info to this thread.

Controller 17 changed from 0421 to 0521 somewhere between 2005 VIN ending in 1206 and 4289.

I can't remember if I had MacLane at Garnet VW update 1206 to 21 or if it was already done. I know he had to update 0379 to 21 as it had pixelation.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

steveskinr said:


> Controller 17 changed from 0421 to 0521 somewhere between 2005 VIN ending in 1206 and 4289.


For what it's worth, the first two digits of the controller software number (either 04 or 05, as in the example above) are not significant at all. What matters is the last two digits - they should be at '21' for all of the MY 2003 through 2006 (inclusive) Phaetons. I don't know what the software version level should be for MY 2007 and later Phaetons.

Michael


----------



## Not 007 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Dead schematic cluster in dash '04 Phaeton*

Instrument cluster schematic, it indicates trip mileage, total mileage and any open doors or trunk lid. Screen went blank, much as you would see on your laptop with a bad video card. 

VW dealer indicates that software not current and a reflash via helpline tele-diag. is a 3 hr. risky procedure.

Quick do it yourself fix...ignition off, pull fuses 23 & 37 for 30 sec. (fuse box under dash beneath steering wheel.

Cluster now working fine.


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Michael,
I am really interested in your speedometer. In order to have to icon of rear fog light, do I need to change the instrument cluster? I looked many of those speedometers and I never find the kind that you have, which has km/h outside and mph inside. I found ones either don't have mph or like the one that I have right now, mph outside and km/h inside.
Thank you.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

johnnyjiang said:


> In order to have to icon of rear fog light, do I need to change the instrument cluster?


Possibly not. Find a fairly bright flashlight, and shine it directly onto your existing instrument cluster, pointed in the area in which the rear fog light icon is (it will be in the same place on all MY 2004 clusters). If you see the outline of the icon, then it is most probable (not absolutely certain, but most probable) that your instrument cluster supports illumination of that icon.



johnnyjiang said:


> I looked many of those speedometers and I never find the kind that you have, which has km/h outside and mph inside. I found ones either don't have mph or like the one that I have right now, mph outside and km/h inside.


All vehicles sold in the United States are required by American federal law to show miles per hour in the large numbers on the speedometer. Some manufacturers (notably the European ones) also provide a smaller scale with kilometers per hour on the inside, for use if the owner visits Canada, where we use the metric system.

In Canada, the two scales are reversed, with km/h in large numbers around the outside, and a smaller legend with MPH on the inside, for use in case we visit the United States.

In Europe, the speedometers show km/h only, as you can see in the picture below, which is the speedometer of a 2014 Golf.

*Golf Speedometer - European specification
*


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Johnny,

There are five general releases of the instrument panel so far, depending on car serial number.

On top of that there are different part numbers for each of the five engines available at various times (W12, V8, VR6, V10 TDI, V6 TDI), although this probably relates to the pre-loaded software version rather than the hardware.

On top of that, there are various part number choices depending on the national market. The variations relate to the printed markings, such as the use of km/h or mph or both, the maximum printed speed on the scale (260km/h, 320km/h, 200mph) and the temperature gauges being scaled in Celsius or Fahrenheit.

So to find the exact one you want on the used market may take a while! 


The factory build options for the general setup are:

-- U5A (all-metric EU panel)
-- U5B (UK with mph and degrees C)
-- U5C (USA with mph and deg F)
-- U5D (Canada, with km/h and degC).


The two fog light icons on the panel are lit by software, so getting that function to work will depend on coding.

Chris



*2002 to 2008 Metric Dash Panel with fog light icons. Front fog lights are item 9 and rear fog light is item 15 *








image (c) volkswagen


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi,
I use the flash light to look at the cluster today. The rear dog light shape is not there. I change the drl to both #1&3, press the button, the rear fog light icon didn't come on either.
Do I need to change the speedometer if I want the rear fog light? Where should I buy the used ones? I really like the one has both km/h outside and mph inside because I am used to km/h and mph is just for the speed limit in America.
Thank you!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Johnny,

The Polish dismantlers usually have a wide selection of instrument panels and they are happy to export. You might have to make a bank transfer of cash to close the deal, but I have not heard of an Allegro Phaeton transaction failing yet, despite the 'Western Union' type of scams on the Internet. Try searching here. Use Chrome browser to translate on-the-fly if you don't speak Polish.

You may be able to get a dash panel repairer to swap over the speedo lamp parts and dial markings from a donor panel rather than try to get an entire replacement panel to adapt electronically.

Michael's post below contains a photo-shoot of the procedure for removing the instruments.

Replacing the Speaker (turn signal sound generator) Inside the Instrument Cluster

Chris


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had good luck going through the Polish route as well. Nothing is 100% guaranteed on the internet, but just want to throw my vote in that it's a good alternative.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:*

Related discussion (about instrument cluster software updating) - Dealer Reluctance (in NAR) to update instrument cluster software.

Michael


----------

